# TiVoweb not working



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

Just bought two new 250 Gb drives for my two TiVos. Both have cachecards with 512Mb dimms. Both are networked fine and do the daily update ok.

My problem is I can only access TiVo one (IP 192.168.1.101) via TiVoweb, when I try to access TiVo two (IP 192.168.1.102) the connection is refused.

Both systems are identical except for the IP address of course. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Check the MAC addresses of the two cards. They probably default to the same address, Just modify the last (hex) character of one of them using nic_config_tivo.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

You might to look at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=287561 I had the same problem


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

Firstly it looks quite promising when there is a concensus of opinion on what the problem might be but this is all starting to sound a bit beyond me already.

The whole reason for buying the drives pre-configured was to avoid all this. I have absolutely no idea what nic_config_tivo is where to find it or how to run it.

Can I use TiVoweb on the one that works to access this and if so can anybody point me in the right direction please.

Thankyou


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

use the telnet application on your pc with the address of your 2nd tivo

e.g. 
telnet 192.168.1.102

then when you get the bash prompt, go to the sbin directory with:

cd /sbin

and run the nic_config_tivo utility with:

./nic_config_tivo

it is menu driven from here.


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

Thanks for the help so far. I have managed to follow healeydaves instructions and firstly confirmed that the mac addresses were the same then changed TiVo twos mac address from ending B4 to ending B5.

I re-booted TiVo two and the router but still can't access TiVoweb on TiVo two, same problem.

I have checked the mac addresses again and they are now different.

Any other ideas anyone?

Thanks


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

What exactly are you getting when you try to access tivoweb on the 2nd tivo?

If your getting a "page not found" error, tivoweb may not be running on the 2nd drive although I doubt whoever you bought the drives from would have built them differently!?!


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

The connection was refused when attempting to contact 192.168.1.102


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

Using Internet explorer: The page cannot be displayed
Using Firefox: The connection was refused when attempting to contact 192.168.1.102


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Try running tivoweb manually on the 2nd server:

telnet 192.168.1.102

cd /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl

./tivoweb

give it a few seconds and then try accessing it. If it works, then the build of the second drive looks like it hasn't got tivoweb in the startup.


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

Hi again, thanks healeydave for the instructions. I did all that and got:- no such file or directory.

What can I do now?


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

When did you get that error message, when you tried to change to the "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl" directory?

or when you tried "./tivoweb"?

If the former failed then the person that supplied you the disks might install tivoweb in a different location. If the former worked and the latter failed, it would suggest to me there is something wrong with the tivoweb installation.

You'd probably be best going back to the seller, after-all he's the one who's had the money and has a responsibility to provide you with a working system.

This guy's come along relatively recently and tried to force blindlemon and myself out of the market so he's not 1st on our xmas list to be honest!!


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

I get the same message on TiVo one when I telnet that too and it is when I try to change directory.

If it's any help here is the startup script from TiVo one:-

/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb &
/var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 10 -auto >> /dev/null &

I must be doing something wrong because the directory looks the same as your last instructions?

Regarding the guy who sold me the drives I have not yet heard back from him after sending an ebay message to seller. I have now requested full contact detailsfrom Ebay. Watch this space.

In the meantime can I do any comparisons between the drives using telnet to find the difference.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

you could try 'ps aux' from the bash prompt to check that tivoweb is indeed running on both


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

typing ps aux at the bash prompt returns "ps: command not found"


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Well you can't really do anything wrong, there's only the letters cd and a space to go on the front of what the startup script says. 

Perhaps the linux commands are not path'ed on the tivo's hence the actual change directory command "cd" is not being found. That might explain why "ps" doesn't work either.
Try just typing "cd" and see if you get the error if so it will be the linux commands not path'ed or missing.

Out of interest how do you know what the startup script is on tivo 1, did you look in rc.sysinit or rc.sysinit.author or use tivoweb?
I guess the latter which is why you didn't check tivo 2's startup script.


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

If you remember cd /bin worked ok on both TiVos so I could use nic_config_tivo and yes cd on its own just returns to the bash prompt.

I used TiVoweb on TiVo one to check the startup script.

As a total novice this is now getting even more confusing Argh!


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Sorry, I forgot about the previous instructions.

Well if tivoweb is running on tivo 1 (which we know it is) and we know "cd" works, and the path to tivoweb is "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl" then the following command without typo's and correct spacing must work:

cd /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

Yes it does work on TiVo one I can only assume I made a typo at least twice ??

On TiVo two I can cd to /var but not /var/hack which suggests to me that the hack sub directory is missing. How do I do a "dir" in linux?

How can I copy the hack directory from TiVo one to TiVo two?

Really appreciate all this help "I'm learnin life skills in yer"


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

"ls" is "dir"

You can use an ftp client like FlashFTP to pull the hack directory off tivo 1 and put it onto tivo 2 but you will also need to do some CHMOD settings on various files to make the executable unless you go down the route of backing up the directories first which will keep the file attributes.


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

Thanks Healeydave I have to go back to work now and I am away all weekend so I'll have to resume this on Sunday evening.

I will download Flash FTP and try and backup the /hack directory from TiVo one, then, if succesful could you talk me through this chmod business?

I am begining to wonder if I managed to delete the folder when changing the mac address. I suppose these things happen when a complete amateur is let loose 

Have a good weekend. and thanks again. Mike


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

I don't think you did delete the folder, I don't think it was ever there hence the tivoweb never working on tivo2. Either that or the system has swapped partitions but I think you would have lost more if that had happened.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

You might be getting confused about a disk being supplied with networking already installed vs TiVoweb installed. My mate bought a disk off Ebay, not the two normal sellers on this forum, and assumed that TiVoweb was already installed.

What was in fact installed was the just networking, there was no hack directory. This was in fact exactly as the seller advertised, cachecard networking pre-installed, but my mate just assumed this meant TiVoweb as well.

Anyway a quick TAR and FTP of my hack directory get him going.


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

The seller has now contacted me and offered a new drive as replacement so that seems the easiest way forward for me. I will keep you all posted.



Ian_m said:


> You might be getting confused about a disk being supplied with networking already installed vs TiVoweb installed. My mate bought a disk off Ebay, not the two normal sellers on this forum, and assumed that TiVoweb was already installed.


I could understand that if both drives didn't work. Also TiVoweb was specifically mentioned in the auction.


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

Got a replacement drive delivered yesterday, fitted today and worked perfectly out of the box. Thanks to all who helped with advice etc especially Healeydave. Much appreciated.


----------

